# Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!



## platfisch7000 (10. März 2006)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir ein Boot (ca.4,2m) Kaufen und es dann immer an (oder in) der
Ostsee Slippen!

Da ich keine Ahnung habe,wollte ich mal folgende Frage loswerden!

Gibt es extra Trailer für Salzwasser??????????????????

Oder geht das mit jedem Trailer?

(Habe natürlich bedenken,wegen der Radlager und überhaupt wegen Rost)


Mit fischigem Gruß

Plattfisch!


----------



## Lachsy (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Am besten den trailer nie ganz mit den Rädern versenken. Wir haben leider gerade das problem mit den Radlagern :c 

Ansonsten sind die meisten Feuerverzinkt und dürften nicht einfach anfangen zu Rosten. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## TTiger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Hallo erstmal,

da muß ich Lachsy recht geben am besten nicht versenken, nur leider habe ich bisher noch nie eine Slipanlage gefunden wo ich nicht sogar fast mit den Hintereifen vom Auto im Wasser stand und das Boot vom Trailer zu bekommen. Habe jetzt mein Trailer so umgebaut das das Boot auf neuen Rädern bzw. Rollen läuft und komme so schon besser klar.
Einen direkten Salzwassertrailer gibt es nicht, nur z.B Heku wirbt mit wasserdichten Radnaben (mein´alter Trailer war ein Heku auch da haben die Radlager aufgegeben) Wichtig ist das er Vollverzinkt ist, und das Du ihn nach dem Slippen an der nächsten Tanke mit Süßwasser abspülst, dann erhöhst du auf jeden fall die Lebensdauer.Die meißten Trailer haben offene Radlager (ist meiner meineung nach am besten zur Pflege) und wenn Du dann 2 mal im jahr die Räder abnimmst und die Nabe löst, reinigen (mit Bremsenreiniger gehts hervorragend) und die Lager wieder mit seewasserfestem Fett einsetzt hast Du eigentlich nie Probleme! (Die Mutter in der  Radnabe erst Festziehen (nicht mit Gewalt) dann wieder etwas lösen und sichern sonst verabschiedet sich das Lager doch noch.) Mit etwas Übung ist man in ca 1 Stunde damit fertig.

Petri TTiger


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

gibt welche mit wasserdichten Radnaben ( Harbeck glaub ich )
ansonsten hilft nur die Lager ca alle 2 Jahre spätestens wechseln .....


----------



## Heiko112 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Es gibt zwar die ein oder andere Firma die damit Werbung macht, aber eine wirklich dichte Radnabe gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lachsy (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zwar die ein oder andere Firma die damit Werbung macht, aber eine wirklich dichte Radnabe gibt es nicht.



Stimmt heiko, das hat man uns auch schon mal gesagt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Heiko112 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Und nicht vergessen nachdem das ding im Salzwasser war auch nach reichlich Spülen und 700 km fahrt, wenn man den Trailer abstellt NICHT die Handbremse anziehen. Hat mein Angelkollege bei unseren Trailer gemacht.

Dann konnte ich mit Wagenheber grossen Hammer und nen dicken Kantholz erstmal wieder die Bremstrommel freihämmern ganz tolle arbeit. Ist aber alles nichts wildes gewesen ist nur Doof wenn man morgens los will zum Angeln und der Anhänger schlört mit stehenden und quitschenden Reifen hinters Auto her.#q#q#q#q


----------



## ostfriesengerd (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Hallo Platfisch 7000!
Ich habe seit 1992 einen Heku-Trailer und fahre jedes Jahr nach Norwegen. 
Und da muss ich immer mit der Achse und natürlich Lager in´s Wasser.Geht da nicht anders. Sofort nach dem Herausholen gut abspritzen. Bis jetzt alles in Ordnung. Am Dienstag erst wieder TÜV abgenommen.


----------



## meeresdrachen (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich fahre auch schon jahrelang einen HEKU-Trailer,
den mit den wasserdichten Radnaben.Beim Slippen
muß ich auch bis über die Kotflügel in´s Wasser
damit.Mit den Radlagern hatte ich noch keine
Probleme.
Jedoch ist mir auf der Autobahn mal der Drehstab
gebrochen.Da kommt man beim Abspülen nicht hin.
Habe eine komplett neue Achse eingebaut.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## platfisch7000 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Danke,Danke,Danke!
Für Eure schnelle Hilfe,nun kann ich mir ein Bild davon machen was so los ist mit Trailer und Salz!

Gruß und dicke Fische
 Plattfisch!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

ja damit hab ich auch zu kämpfen ....
irgendwie ist mein Harbeck-Trailer zum slippen der Orkney auch nicht ideal aufgebaut 
die letzte Kielrolle ist ca 4-5 cm höher als andere davor und es ist sauschwer das Boot darüber zu schieben ... #q
allein eigendlich unmöglich und ich muß immer sehr weit rein ins Wasser ... 

des weiteren ist einer dieser stempel, die man zum Boot abstützen hoch bzw. runterdrehen kann, fest .... 
ne Idee wei man sowas wieder gängig bekommen kann ?
muß sowas gefettet werden |kopfkrat ?

möchte an meinem Trailer nun etwas umbauen das es mit erleichtert wird das Boot auch allein problemlos zu slippen - hab da ja schon mal ein paar Slipräder gesehen, aber keine Ahnung worauf ich da achten muß/soll #c
ist ja auch bei jeder Rumpfform wohl immer unterschiedlich ...
hat jemand gute links zu trailer Zubehör ?


----------



## vaaberg (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Ja, das ist ein Thema, da scheitern die Nichtfachleute oft und die ganz schlauen noch mehr. Mein Pott bleibt in Norw. und der Trailer muss jedes Jahr zweimal getauft werden, aber über die Kotgeflügel hinweg. Im Mai habe ich ihn sogar mal 2 stunden unter Wasser gelassen, es gab was wichtigeres zu tun. Habe in den Fettkappen kleine VA Schrauben drin als Kontrolle.

Im übrigen ist es viel wichtiger das Salzwasser aus den Bremsseilhüllen heraus zu bekommen. Die Bremseile und die Innereien in der Bremstrollem leiden schnell und heftig.
 Kein Thema, Radlager mit einem zweiten Simmerring versehen und Basta. Die komplette Bremsanlage habe ich ausgebaut und den Trailer abgemeldet. 
Meine Wintergarage ist nur ein paar km entfernt und dem Terracan machts nix aus wenn ihm mal 2 tonnen ins Kreuz fahren. Man muss sich halt daruf einstellen.
Ja und nach dem Wassern ganz viel Süsswasser, die feuerverzingten Teile nur abspülen, Räder und alle nicht feuerverzinkten Teile gründlich spülen.

Aber die Angst, die Radlager. soweit sie Wasserdicht sind, könnten Schaden nehmen ist unbegründet. Wenn man seinen Trailer bekommt und ein wenig geschickt ist, baut man die Bremstrommeln aus, entfernt das Lagerfett und macht dann wasserresistentes bzw, Kalkverseiftes Fett rein. Zur Kontrolle kann  man ja mal die Fettkappen nach einer Unter - Wasserung abnehmen(sch... Arbeit). Leider gehen die Fettkappen bei den modernen Trailern kaum unbeschädigt ab, deshalb vorher neue besorgen.
Im übrigen ist es nicht nur Harbeck der wasserdichte Radnaben anbietet, das tun andere Anbieter ohne was zu bemerken.

Noch fragen ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Leider ist das nicht so einfach....
Es gibt keine wasserdichten Naben - insbesondere keine wasserdichten Bremsen. Am besten, man stimmt seinen Trailer so ab, das er maximal mit der Felge, nicht aber mit der Bremse ins Wasser muß.
2mal im Jahr wässern ist sicher nicht das Ding. Ich slippe in der Saison oft 30 bis 50 mal - und habe trotzt jährlicher Bremsen und Lagerpflege einen Radabflug auf der Autobahn bei 100 km/h gehabt - vielen Dank. Das komplette Rad hat innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden die große Schraube weggefiedelt und Rad mit Bremstrommel machte den Abflug.
Also: Nicht reinfahren, wenn unvermeidbar, mit viel Süßwasser hinterher und möglichst trockenbremsen.

Es gibt Trailerrahmen aus Alu und aus Niro - wem verzinkt nicht reicht. Aber ein verzinkter und gepflegter Rahmen lebt meist länger als das Boot.


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Zum Glück ist mein 550er Nehlbach nicht gebremst! #6


----------



## addy123 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Also, ich habe mir soeben einen neue Trailer der Firma "Elebi" (Italien) bei der Firma "Barthau" zugelegt. 
Hatte mich zu diesem Thema auch im Werk kundig gemacht. Die Lager sind heute wohl in Anführungszeichen alle "Wasserdicht". Das heißt, einfach nach jeder Angeltour gut mit Süsswasser spülen und einmal im Jahr Wartung der Lager!!!#6 
Das größte Problem stellen die GEBREMSTEN TRAILER dar. So einen habe ich. Es ist schwer das abgelagerte Salz aus den Bremsbacken heraus zu bekommen. Hilft nur eine Demontage des Rades samst Bremstrommel und anschließenden reichlichen Süsswasserspülen. 
Eine gute Lösung bietet hier Brenderup. Sie stellen im Zubehör Spüladapter (ich meine für 99,- Euro) zur Verfügung. Diese werden einfach montiert und verbleiben am Trailer. Nach dem Salzwasserkontakt wird ein Gardenaschlauch aufgesteckt und reichlich gespült. Damit wäre das Problem (angeblich) gelöst.
Wichtig ist auch, wie hier schon erwähnt, Bremsklötze benutzen, nicht die Handbremse. Diese ist bei dem Salzwassereinsatz nur als kurzfristiges Mittel zum Zweck geeignet.
Eine gute Alternative bietet mir mein Trailer. Er ist kippbar. Klingt ja gut!?
Die Praxis hat mir gezeigt, ich fahre die Räder nur bis zum Felgenansatz ins Wasser. Der Kipppunkt des Bootes erledigt den Rest. Heißt, der Trailer kommt für das Boot weit genug ins Wasser. Slippen somit kein Problem.
Wartung werde ich trotzdem regelmäßig mach (lassen)!
Allein die Nähe zum Salzwasser wäre schon verschleißend!

Da ich kein Profi bin, gebe ich hier nur die Angaben des Fachmanns vom Werk wieder, nicht die eines Verkäufers.#6


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

hab ja auch nen ungebremsten Trailer, also in der Hinsicht schon etwas pflegeleichter ....
muß nur mal sehen was ich mit meinen Bootsstützen mache und ob und wie ich mir ein paar zusätzliche Laufräder anbringe ...
deine seitlichen Räder shen echt gut aus .... das slippt sich bestimmt wie von alleine ... #6


----------



## addy123 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> hab ja auch nen ungebremsten Trailer, also in der Hinsicht schon etwas pflegeleichter ....
> muß nur mal sehen was ich mit meinen Bootsstützen mache und ob und wie ich mir ein paar zusätzliche Laufräder anbringe ...
> deine seitlichen Räder shen echt gut aus .... das slippt sich bestimmt wie von alleine ... #6


 
Du solltest mal schauen, ob bei Deinem Händler um die Ecke, ein Satz Stützrollen erhältlich sind.
Diese dann hinter die Bootsstützen montiert und vor dem Slippen die Stützen runterkurbeln. Ich stelle mir das Slippen ohne genügend Rollen schlimm vor.


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

nen dealer hab ich schon ausgemacht ....
bin mir nur noch nicht sooo ganz sicher wo/wie ich die Räder am besten anbringe ...
insgesamt sind 4 Sliprollen unter dem Kiel und dann sind noch 2 Halter mit 2 Luftreifen hinten dran ...
aber die sind irgendwie nicht so optimal angebracht, sonst wäre das ein- und ausslippen definitiv leichter |uhoh:
das Problem ist das ich an den Seiten jeweils noch nen kleinen Kiel habe und deshalb würde es nicht so gehen wie bei deinem Trailer ... |kopfkrat
na ja, kommt Zeit kommt Rat ....


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Die Spürlvorrichtung von Brenderup ist echt ´ne tolle Sache, kommt 
spült aber leider nicht alle Bereiche durch.

Um dauerhaft Salzwasserschäden zu vermeiden, sollte man die 
Bremsseilhüllen, Gestängeverschraubungen und Traversenverschraubungen
usw. vor der ersten Wasserung oder nach gründlicher Spülung mit Fluid Film einsprühen. Ist zwar ´ne schmierige Angelegenheit aber lohnt sich.
Mein Onkel wiederholt diese Anwendungen alle zwei Jahre und hat mit seinem 12 Jahre alten Trailer nie Probleme bekommen.
(Seit 1994- zweimalig Reifenaustausch+ 1x Faltenbalg der Auflaufbremse
getauscht).
Mit Gartenschlauch waschen- mit Hochdruckreiniger haut´s Fett weg!#h


----------



## vaaberg (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Moin,

ausser wasserresistentem Abschmierfett benutze ich seit erscheinen sogenanntes weisses Fett aus der Sprüdose.

Hält wirklich jahrelang und dem Kärcher/WAP widersteht es auch.
Isoliert vor Rost, schmiert bestens und wie gesagt sehr dauerhaft.
Günstigster Lieferant für Tectane bei Ebay.#6 



Haut rein.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

irgendwelche Anbauteile, Halter o.ä. Radaufhängung usw "veredle" ich immer mit Unterbodenschutz auf Bitum Basis....
gibts für kleines im Baumarkt nen riesen Eimer zum aufpinseln.
vorher evtl. vorhandenen Rost abschleifen .... 
die Teile rosten dann garantiert nicht mehr (weiter) .... #6
Nachteil ist das Zeug geht nicht mehr ab ... also überlegen wo man das anwendet ;-)


----------



## heinzrch (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Ich habe bereits Radlager von verschiedenen Trailern und normalen Anhängern gemacht. Bin außerdem vom Fach.
Kurzzusammenfassung des Problems:
die Abdichtung (zusätzliche Staubkappe mit Lippe) ist nicht hundertprozentig wasserdicht.
Die Radlager von Anhängern sind relativ billige Standard Normtteile und daher relativ preisgünstig zu bekommen, d.h. man kann sie problemlos mal wechseln. Alternativ gibts die gleichen Lager auch in rostfreier Ausführung, allerdings etwas teurer.
Bremsanlagen kann man nicht vor Salzwasser schützen, die einzige Möglichkeit ist die komplette Demontage und das regelmäßige Wechseln/Fetten des Bremszugs.
Fazit: möglichst nie bis zur Nabe ins Wasser fahren. Bei leichten Booten (bis 200 kg) auf die Bremsanlage verzichten.
Die Lager jährlich warten lassen, entweder mal zeigen lassen und dann selbst machen, oder nen Mechaniker (muß kein Kfz-Mechaniker sein) machen lassen, dauert ca. ne Stunde.


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

@HD4ever

Wie ich sehe hast Du auch wie ich einen Harbeck Trailer. 
Gehe mal zu www.harbeck.de   Die haben jede Menge Trailerzubehör. Falls Du noch keine Winde an Deinem Trailer hast, kannst Du Dir dort für um die 70 EUR glaub ich einen Windenstand kaufen. Dann kannst Du Dein Boot entspannt auf den Trailer leihern - auch über die gewisse hohe Klierolle bei Dir. Bei ebay und anderen Interneht-Trailershops gibt es auch höhenverstellbare Kielrollen - das ist auch was ganz feines!!!

Das mit dem Festen Stempel ist so ein Ding... Vielleicht kannst Du 2 Muttern auf das Gewinde schrauben, beide gegeneinander kontern und dann mit viel Kraft kräftig drehen? Ein paar Hammerschläge von Oben oder unten auf die Gewidestange (Gewinde aber nicht kaputtschlagen) helfen sicher auch, die festgefressene Verbindung zu lösen.
Falls Dein Stempel am Trailer hoffnungslos festgegrottet ist, findest Du bei Harbeck sicher Ersatz.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> des weiteren ist einer dieser stempel, die man zum Boot abstützen hoch bzw. runterdrehen kann, fest ....
> ne Idee wei man sowas wieder gängig bekommen kann ?
> muß sowas gefettet werden |kopfkrat ?


 
Moin HD4ever,

habe auch einen Harbeck Trailer, mein Stempel war nach 2 1/2 Jahren auch fest. Habe den komplett vom Trailer abmontiert, in einen Großen Schraubstock gespannt und dann erst einmal Rostlöser überall da reingespritzt, wo man irgendwie ran kam. Das ganze habe ich einen Tag stehen lassen und anschließend mit sehr viel Kraftaufwand zerlegt. |gr: 

Dann habe ich alle Restkorrisionen entfernt, neu verzinken lassen und dann ordentlich mit Seewasserbeständigem fett eingefettet. Das hält jetzt schon 4 Jahre, sind immer noch schön leichtgängig. #6 

Meine Radlager haben auch nur 4 Jahre gehalten, dann mussten die raus. Wolte ich erst selber machen, aber beim zerlegen habe ich dann gemerkt, dass die eingepresst waren.|gr:  Ging also leider nicht ohne Werkstatt, gut das man beziehungen hat, hat mich nichts gekostet. :m Nur die 2 Radlager für 100,-€.

Mein Boot (Terhi nordic 6020) lässt sich allerdings sehr leicht slippen und ich versuche mit den Radlagern nicht ins Wasser zu müssen. Ist bei den Slippen, die ich bis jetzt genutzt habe auch nicht erforderlich gewesen.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

bin auch grad dabei die stempel zu zerpflücken ...
mal sehen obs hilft, wenn nicht gibts die neu für knapp 60 EUR und ich hole mir 1 oder 2 davon ....
ansonsten hab ich mir schon neue Luftreifen organisiert, die Halter dafür entrostet und  lackiert, Kielrollehalter umgebaut.
bin doch guten Mutes das das slippen nächstes mal dadurch wesentlich einfacher werden müßte ...
werd mir das Fett demnächst noch besorgen ... was ist das für welches ?
direkt vom Bootszubehör ?
denke meine Orkney müßte einiges leichter sein als das Nordic ...
wäre ja gelacht wenn das mitn slippen nicht auch sehr viel besser gehen müßte ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch grad dabei die stempel zu zerpflücken ...
> mal sehen obs hilft, wenn nicht gibts die neu für knapp 60 EUR und ich hole mir 1 oder 2 davon ....
> ansonsten hab ich mir schon neue Luftreifen organisiert, die Halter dafür entrostet und lackiert, Kielrollehalter umgebaut.
> bin doch guten Mutes das das slippen nächstes mal dadurch wesentlich einfacher werden müßte ...
> ...


 
@ HD4ever,

ja, das Fett habe ich aus dem Bootshandel, gibt es in handlichen Tuben und in Dosen. Ich finde die Tuben ganz schön, weil man dass dann nur rausdrücken muss, ist nicht son Schmierkram, als wenn man in der Dose rumrühren muss. Der Inhalt einer Tube ist allerdings auch geringer, reicht aber trotzdem schon 6 Jahre.#h 

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## vaaberg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

*Weisses Fett aus der Sprühdose*
#6 #6 #6 #6 |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
ist immer noch das beste um schnellrostende Teile vor Salzwasser/Rost zu schützen. Kostet im Laden zwischen 6-9.- €
Habe einen Lieferanten gefunden der Tectan in 400 ml Dosen anbietet. Siehe bei Ebay unter Sprühfett weiss Tectane.
Ebay Name des Verkäufers: Chemospray
Die mir bekannten Norweger nehmen das nur noch und ich nehme jetzt wieder 2 Kartons mit nach Norge.

Das Zeug ist absulut Seewasserfest , auch gegen Hochdruckstrahl. Schmiert grade die Spindeln der Drehstützen sehr haltbar.

Man sollte aber auch Stützen mal drehen, dann merkt man schnell wenns anfängt zu rosten.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> erscheinen sogenanntes *weisses Fett* aus der Sprüdose.



ein geiles Zeug !!! #6#6#6
hab meine Spindeln auseinander gebaut und damit "veredelt" ....
drehen wieder wie am 1.Tag und auf der Tube dafür steht salzwasserresistent ! |bla:
astrein ! vielen Dank für den Tipp und die Dose Kuno ! :m
wenn ich dran denke das ich mir schon ne neue Stütze für 55 EUR kaufen wollte .... |rolleyes


----------



## Dummfisch (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*

Hallo, 
ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Fahre nur bis zur Felge ins Wasser. Wenn du neu kaufst, besorge dir einen Trailer, von dem du dein Boot auch vom Boden aufnehmen könntest. Ich kann mein Boot (Alu 4,30, ca. 100 kg leer) sogar mit Motor vom Boden aufslippen.  Wenn du das machen kannst, hast du nirgendwo Probleme. Frage den Händler ob du den Trailer an deinem Boot testen darfst. Wenn nicht, gehe zu einem Händler, der dir das ermöglicht. Ich habe für schwierige Orte zwei alte Fender dabei, die lege ich notfalles unters Boot, damit das auf steinigem Untergrund keinen Schaden nimmt und ich das Boot darauf noch in Stück schieben kann wenn nötig. Achte beim Kauf noch auf möglichst große Räder, dann kommst du in unnebenem Geländes besser zurecht und die Naben sind weiter vom Boden entfernt.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## platfisch7000 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Bootstrailer und Salzwasser!*



			
				Dummfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Achte beim Kauf noch auf möglichst große Räder, dann kommst du in unnebenem Geländes besser zurecht und die Naben sind weiter vom Boden entfernt.
> Gruß
> Bernd




Ok!
Aber was sind Kleine ,was normale und was große ?
Wieviel Zoll?

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------

